# ICE - iCetana Limited



## System (17 December 2019)

iCetana was formed in 2009 to commercialise technology developed by researchers in the School of Electrical Engineering, Computing and Mathematical Sciences at Curtin University. The research and technology allows for the efficient analysis of very large data sets to identify anomalous activity and events outside normal patterns.

iCetana has successfully commercialised the technology by developing Artificial Intelligence (AI) assisted video surveillance software using machine learning techniques to provide automated real time anomalous event detection (iCetana Solution) for use cases including security, loss prevention, theft and health and safety. The iCetana Solution integrates with existing video surveillance systems or can be deployed to directly interface with surveillance camera feeds. The software 'learns' activity patterns (not object or facial recognition) for fixed-field-of-view cameras and creates a model of 'normal' movement patterns and activity. After the learning phase, the software then reports anomalous or unusual movement patterns and activity in real-time, through a user interface that highlights those anomalous events and activity. Security operators, typically based in operations centres, can review the unusual events or activity and determine appropriate responses.

The Company has commercialised the iCetana Solution and as at the Prospectus Date has over 20 Active Customers with operations in over 35 locations supporting in excess of 10,000 video surveillance cameras globally.

It is anticipated that ICE will list on the ASX during December 2019.

https://icetana.com/


----------



## frugal.rock (17 December 2019)

Wow, I can envision that this one will be a disruptor.
I had a similar idea but it was based on facial recognition and databases which in this age, is still seen as a privacy issue.
The retail sector will love this tech, "shrinkage" is a growing concern that police can't keep up with. Crime statistics prove it.
Rock on.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (19 December 2019)

Not sure when this one is starting now.
Prospectus had yesterday's date, maybe tomorrow or Monday?
Note, prospectus was $0.20 
Will be interesting to watch it kick off.
FRock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Not sure when this one is starting now.
> Note, prospectus was $0.20
> Will be interesting to watch it kick off.



listed late Dec; still sub 20c as some seed money took chance to monetise?


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> listed late Dec; still sub 20c as some seed money took chance to monetise?



You posted 20 minutes too early!
Up to 0.205, retraced, closed on high 0.205 again. Up 7.9% on a day when the market was ducking for cover in gold... again.
F.Rock


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> You posted 20 minutes too early!



crystal ball now at Vinnies !! Maybe it will work for someone.
(a better theory than someone taking my post as a BUY signal)

An interesting concept, though. I wonder how many shoplifters will change their behaviour?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> . Up 7.9% on a day when the market was ducking for cover F.Rock



and close near high for day; 24c


----------



## frugal.rock (7 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and close near high for day; 24c



You just reminded me, I bought in today at 0.235...speccie amount.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2020)

Out today after nice jump. 
Closed 0.265 but touched 0.29 today. Sounds really bad to say made 11% profit from an ICE trade...
Buying up started today, not sure what the excitement is about yet?
Also, I don't think the buying is over yet?
F.Rock


----------



## verce (23 February 2020)

iCetana

Cap ~$38m
SOI 137m
Cash ~$5m

Globally patented software which utilises artificial intelligence and machine learning to turn traditional security infrastructure into real-time detection systems that pick up anomalous and undesirable events.


----------



## verce (16 April 2020)

***High proportion of ownership by management. Top 20 own ~80% of the stock, Top 3 own ~60% - well aligned with shareholders

***Global, scalable and proven technology with years of R&D - patents included!

***Transitioning to a recurring revenue 'SaaS' scheme, no hardware costs. Complements existing infrastructure.

***Tier 1 blue chip partners already - 38 customers sites across North America, Australia, the Middle East, London and Japan.


----------



## verce (16 April 2020)

Without iCetana your operator can only monitor a maximum of approximately 16 camera feeds at any given time.

With iCetana your operator now has the ability to monitor approximately 600 cameras. That’s a 3750% rise in monitoring capability, improving operator engagement and efficiency.

This means that a pair of operators with two workstations have been able to do the job previously requiring a room full of personnel and computers, thereby dramatically improving control room efficiency.

♦ Operator fatigue is a real issue - studies show that *most operators miss a large proportion of interesting activity if they are watching a camera for more than 20 minutes*. There is also a massive data overload - far more cameras exist out there in the world than we have people able to look at them. How do you solve this? You need something to filter out the noise.

♦ Traditional video analytics are not very scalable. You need something that is simple to integrate, and provides real-time alerts. ICE co-exists with existing solutions to improve productivity.

ICE's patented software is a spin-out from Curtin University and learns from existing footage of cameras and reports anomalous activity in real-time. e.g. people sprinting across the street, people partaking in graffiti, *fires breaking out at 2:30am being detected* or even people falling down stairs in an unfortunate accident. The potential applications are very diverse.











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svetha_Venkatesh

Venkatesh has developed new technologies in large-scale pattern recognition in big data.[4]

*Her work has led to start-ups such as iCetana which finds anomalies through video analytics to detect potential security threats in large data sets*;[4] the development of a health analytics program which enables doctors to predict suicide risk;[5] and PRaDA's development of the Toby Playpad app which provides therapy for children with autism.[6][7]

*Her work on using surveillance data led to the development of a "virtual observer" which was used after the 2005 London bombings.*[8]


----------



## verce (16 April 2020)

Found this old conference which may be of interest:

https://www.nvidia.com/en-sg/ai-innovation-day/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 April 2020)

> ***High proportion of ownership by management. Top 20 own ~80% of the stock, Top 3 own ~60% - well aligned with shareholders



There's only 'alignment' when they don't take the liquidity offered by the listing event as an opportunity to monetise their holdings.


----------



## verce (16 April 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> There's only 'alignment' when they don't take the liquidity offered by the listing event as an opportunity to monetise their holdings.




That's a good point. But 70% is under voluntary escrow above and beyond the normal ASX requirements.


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

SP has been on ice for a while...
A hunch has it about to pop again.
Speculation, heresay and innuendo.
Why would a AI security monitoring company do well?
Unless it's crap software, it will get "found"  soon enough.
Potentially huge future.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> SP has been on ice for a while...
> A hunch has it about to pop again.
> Speculation, heresay and innuendo.
> Why would a AI security monitoring company do well?
> ...



Yeah, never really had any rebound after Covid selldown in late Feb to mid March.

With Covid masks becoming more and more common, and brutalist in their appearance, there may be a glimmer of hope and usefulness, as  software 'learns' activity patterns (not object or facial recognition)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> SP has been on ice for a while...
> A hunch has it about to pop again.
> Speculation, heresay and innuendo.
> Why would a AI security monitoring company do well?
> ...



good hunch  (took the market a week or so to digest yr 15 July posit)


----------



## Metal Teeth (10 August 2020)

One of the first companies I got in with a bit before it found the bottom this year. The tinfoil hat club believe the virus is just a ruse so facial recognition software can learn to identify people with masks. Was hoping this theory would be the catalyst to the recent rise but it seems more likely that a decent quarterly report and some other notices I haven't read would do the trick.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

Small position taken today.
Winters over, time for an ice melt up. DYOR.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

ASX  22 September 2020 
icetana secures orders for United States prison customers through reseller Rasilient  

Highlights: 
● icetana receives two orders for its motion intelligence platform  
from reseller Rasilient for US state prison end-users valued at  
US$100,000 in aggregate for 5 year licence terms 

● The orders are significant as they represents icetana’s first US  
prison customers and a geographic expansion of the correctional  
services vertical market sector beyond existing Australian based  
prison management clients 

● The US prisons market is one of the largest in the world and the  
state authority is known as a leading operator in the US providing  an excellent reference opportunity for both Rasilient and icetana 
_______________________________________________________________


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Small position taken today.
> Winters over, time for an ice melt up. DYOR.



Now not holding.


----------



## barney (22 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Now not holding.




Nice trade Froogs  ...... Very well timed indeed ..... you sure you're not a muso!


----------



## over9k (22 September 2020)

Hmm frugal, this thing has a hell of a lot of upside potential. I might make another minimum trade tomorrow. You going to buy back in?


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

barney said:


> Nice trade Froogs  ...... Very well timed indeed ..... you sure you're not a muso!



Cheers B, I like 60% overnight...
A muso...  not really, but I like to play my brain.... resonant frequencies, waveforms and harmonics... does that count ?


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

over9k said:


> You going to buy back in?



Dunno, maybe ? 
Haven't  had a chance to reassess things yet.
However, it is on my rotisserie...

I note, the largest volume day on record today, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## barney (22 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Cheers B, I like 60% overnight...
> A muso...  not really, but I like to play my brain.... resonant frequencies, waveforms and harmonics... does that count ?




Certainly does count in my book

Harmonics ... Whoa!  Mention harmonics to any blues/rock/heavy metal guitar dude, and they will likely become your best friend for an indefinite and undefined amount of time  

Well done on the 60% .... If only you had 100K on it .... you could have had the rest of the year off   We all need to sleep at night however!


----------



## verce (17 September 2021)

"ArgosView" and "icetana" start construction of next-gen surveillance system - icetana
					

Video Management System (VMS) domestic market No. 1 manufacturer for 4 consecutive years, Panasonic Net Solutions Co., Ltd. (Panasonic NETS) and total services in semiconductors, networks, cyber security, AI / IoT / Solution provider Macnica, Inc. (Macnica) Clavis Company is aiming to build a...




					icetana.com
				




Working with a Panasonic subsidiary.

_Mr. Yoshio Shono, President and CEO of Panasonic LS Networks Co., Ltd., stated as follows. “Panasonic LS Networks Co., Ltd. has introduced the ArgosView system to customers in various industries. However, many conventional surveillance camera systems are limited to discovering and grasping events, and there have been no products that can prevent or respond after an event occurs. We are confident that this “linkage between Argos View and icetana” will support the safety and security of our customers more than ever, and will greatly promote DX in the security industry. We are a manufacturer of switching hubs, but also a system integrator. We will contribute to the safety, security and convenience of our customers with a total solution that integrates network and security. ” _


----------



## Ann (9 December 2021)

Hello Verce, just thought I would pump it a little for you as it seems somewhat neglected! 

    "icetana (ICE) is planning to raise $2.7 million through professional and sophisticated investors in a growth-focused placement
    Around 33.5 million shares will be issued at 8 cents per share with Sequoia Corporate Finance acting as lead manager of the offer
    Proceeds from the capital raise will be used to support extended sales, marketing activities and software development
    This includes the addition of sales enablement resources in the Americas and European markets, as well as deployment of targeted marketing collateral for the guarding services segment
    ICE shares are down 9.5 per cent at 9.5 cents"









						icetana (ASX:ICE) launches $2.7m placement
					

icetana (ASX:ICE) is planning to raise $2.7 million through professional and sophisticated investors in a growth-focused placement.




					themarketherald.com.au


----------

